# Liquid Carbon.. Which plants hate it ?



## Kristoph91 (29 Jul 2012)

Hi guys, I'm thinking of adding a little bit of liquid carbon to my tank, because my yeast CO2 diffusion isn't the best !

I have a lot of different plants, check my Lavagumi Journal for specs.. So I'm just wondering if there's any plants that Glutaraldehyde has a detrimental effect on.

Many thanks


----------



## Danny (29 Jul 2012)

Do you actually mean liquid Co2? Will it not just turn to dry ice as soon as it hits the air?


----------



## hinch (29 Jul 2012)

vallis. pretty much all kinds.

if you put it in really really weakly/massively below recommended dose then vallis won't react too badly to it but if you put it in enough that its actually beneficial to other plants your vallis will be mush within the week.


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jul 2012)

Sorry Danny
Read this post :arrow: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=22296
Will give you a idea what liquid carbon is, although the above is a stronger version than that which can be purchased through the on line Aquarium/Plant/Fertilizer stores.
 :arrow: http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -2988.html
hoggie


----------



## Danny (29 Jul 2012)

LOL, I am new to planted tanks...... I thought you where talking about melted dry ice or something like that. That thread is interesting but do not think I fancy melting my lungs for a few plants lol


----------



## hinch (29 Jul 2012)

don't inhale it then


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jul 2012)

Not for the faint hearted   
Theres a weaker version in my edited last post.
hoggie


----------



## Danny (29 Jul 2012)

How does using this stuff compare with DIY Co2 and FE Co2?


----------



## GHNelson (29 Jul 2012)

Better than diy Co2.......... not as good as pressurised Co2 the best option.


----------



## Danny (29 Jul 2012)

Cheers, think I will stick to a FE if I decide to use Co2 on the main tank.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Jul 2012)

KrisHumphreys1991 said:
			
		

> Hi guys, I'm thinking of adding a little bit of liquid carbon to my tank, because my yeast CO2 diffusion isn't the best !
> 
> I have a lot of different plants, check my Lavagumi Journal for specs.. So I'm just wondering if there's any plants that Glutaraldehyde has a detrimental effect on.
> 
> Many thanks


Kris,
   Valis, and generally liverworts (such as Riccia) and bladderworts  have a low tolerance for liquid carbon. This does not mean they cannot use it, but they have a much lower threshold than stem plants and carpet plants, which absolutely love the stuff.

Cheers,


----------



## Kristoph91 (31 Jul 2012)

hinch said:
			
		

> vallis. pretty much all kinds.
> 
> if you put it in really really weakly/massively below recommended dose then vallis won't react too badly to it but if you put it in enough that its actually beneficial to other plants your vallis will be mush within the week.





			
				ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Kris,
> Valis, and generally liverworts (such as Riccia) and bladderworts have a low tolerance for liquid carbon. This does not mean they cannot use it, but they have a much lower threshold than stem plants and carpet plants, which absolutely love the stuff.
> 
> Cheers,



Thanks for the info guys, I have some vallis in my 30L now, got it off a mate who was binning it. Only a tiny shoot. Now it's about half a metre long.   
Bad planning or what! 

So I think once I ditch that, I can start adding some. 

Really appreciate the replies!


----------

